

Microsoft: Outlook.com Security Will be Better than Gmail   - uladzislau
http://mashable.com/2012/08/10/outlook-security/

======
pohungc
"Single-use codes are codes users can have sent to their phone via text
message (as long as that phone is already associated with the user’s account)
that can be used to sign in to an account without needing the password. That
way, a user can sign in on a public computer without worrying that a keylogger
might capture the account’s password."

Does this mean I can spam someones SMS by requesting periodically to log onto
their account using SMS code to the associated cell phone number?

